# new to the site  been working out for a year want to try 1ad but need some feedback



## crazyface669 (May 4, 2004)

im new to this site, ive been lifting for about a year now im 22 about 150lbs. i am thinking about trying 1 ad stacked with 4 ad i wanted to get anyones feedback about this stuff, and how much sould i take for my first cycle?


----------



## Mr.Attitude (May 4, 2004)

Hi and welcome


----------



## crazyface669 (May 4, 2004)

thanks man


----------



## Arnold (May 9, 2004)

crazyface669 welcome to IM!


----------



## supertech (May 9, 2004)

welcome


----------



## Randy (May 9, 2004)

Crazy...

Welcome! 

If you've done all your research and made up your mind that 1AD is for you all I can say is you better act fast.  Rumor has it that the ban on this stuff is right around the corner. 



> _*Originally posted by crazyface669 *_
> im new to this site, ive been lifting for about a year now im 22 about 150lbs. i am thinking about trying 1 ad stacked with 4 ad i wanted to get anyones feedback about this stuff, and how much sould i take for my first cycle?


----------



## aztecwolf (May 9, 2004)

aloha, welcome aboard, your stats i.e. age and weight are similar to mine


----------



## crazyface669 (May 9, 2004)

thanks randy ill keep an eye on that


----------



## Randy (May 9, 2004)

Glad to help


----------



## crazyface669 (May 10, 2004)

randy, were u hearing about these rumors about a ban on this stuff?


----------



## PreMier (May 10, 2004)

Welcome to IM 

Not rumors, all raws have ceased shipment into the USA already.


----------



## Randy (May 10, 2004)

Crazyface,

As Premier pointed out, this is no rumor.  This information has been publicized in a number of sources.  Here is a current quote from GOPRO's VPX website:

ANDRO BAN MAY BE JUST DAYS AWAY!
No hype, Congress has already voted unanimously to to ban all prohormones and prosteroids and reclassify these compounds as Schedule III Anabolic Steroids.The bill has been to the Senate for approval. VPX sources tell us that this bill will rapidly pass through the Senate, as the President is anxious to see this bill become Law!

For those thinking time still remains, don't be fooled! As many of us already know, Androstenedione has already been outlawed and is considered a banned/controlled substance. Point being, the Federal Government gave ZERO "grace period" before banning this compound. It was simply pulled from the market! The same thing will happen for all remaining prohormones & prosteroids. The Andro bill will pass, become law and that will be the end to these compounds...forever!!!

Act quickly; contact VPX or your favorite retailer soon, as your freedom to purchase the most explosive muscle building VPX compounds ever formulated will soon be a thing of the past!

God's Speed to all!!!


----------



## crazyface669 (May 11, 2004)

thanks guys


----------



## crazyface669 (May 11, 2004)

i have a guestion if anyone can help, i was wondering after my first cycle how long after my post cyle should i wait until i do my second, and will it have the same effect the second time around? i bought s1 plus i got three bottles im not goin to go with the 1 ad


----------



## crazyface669 (May 11, 2004)

o dose anyone know the shelf life for s1


----------



## Randy (May 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by crazyface669 *_
> o dose anyone know the shelf life for s1



This question will be answered once you purchase the product.
If the salesperson can't answer it, then I believe it should be stamped on the product..  I know it is on the M1T that I purchased.   Mine is 2 year shelf life.


----------



## crazyface669 (May 11, 2004)

ok thanks


----------



## Randy (May 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by crazyface669 *_
> i have a guestion if anyone can help, i was wondering after my first cycle how long after my post cyle should i wait until i do my second, and will it have the same effect the second time around? i bought s1 plus i got three bottles im not goin to go with the 1 ad



Well I don't think there is a fixed answer for this question.
I think it depends not only on the product(s) your taking, but the individual.  Common sense tells me that the more harsh the product is on your body the longer you want to allow yourself before repeating a cycle.   Like M1T for instance is supposed to be pretty harsh on your body.  I personally would wait at least 3 months before my next cycle.  But that is me.  I try to be on the safe side.  Others may disagree and say that may be a bit long.    But 3 months to me is a good safe number to wait.
This way you can get 4 cycles in a year (nice round number). 

As for whether you will receive the same affect?...Again I think that depends on the person.  One persons reaction may be completely different from another person.   Many things can affect how you respond....  Your size, your weight, your diet, your body chemistry,  etc. etc.


----------



## crazyface669 (May 11, 2004)

ya i hear ya good points ill prob wait awhile before i do my second


----------



## crazyface669 (May 11, 2004)

witch is better to take for post 6oxo or Tamoxifen citrate


----------



## ms21vegas (May 11, 2004)

Welcome!!!


----------



## Randy (May 11, 2004)

I'm no expert on this stuff crazyface, but my post cycle is to be followed with 6oxo as per recommendations of some of the experts here


----------

